# 9 week old dogue de bordeaux puppy



## ShannonF (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi all, my puppy Coco will be 9 weeks old on wednesday, she only weighs 14lbs and was wondering if anyone knew if this is normal weight? She has been to the vets who say she isn't underweight but I've read online a lot of peoples ddb pups weigh twice that much? She was eating royal canin when I got her but I dont like feeding food with grain in and also she didn't seem to like it and hardly ate any of it so have switched her to natures harvest puppy food, she is eating a pack a day and will be switching to orijen large breed puppy food (currently waiting for it to be delivered). She hardly ever sleeps and I'm wondering if this could be affecting her growth? She sleeps for a couple of hours at night but that's all!?


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

While that seems less than the breed average maybe she's just a small girl? How did she compare to the rest of the litter size wise?

I wouldn't worry, she's only 9 weeks and if you say she's not sleeping much *yet* then she won't be having the growth spurts yet. She'll start sleeping constantly soon enough.


----------



## ShannonF (Feb 4, 2013)

There was only one pup left when I went to get her... she was about the same size as him, maybe a tiny bit smaller, she was only just 8 weeks old when I got her so I don't know how young the rest were when they were sold :confused1: bit worrying!? Do you know what the average weight for her breed? No she never sleeps! constantly running around the front room like a lunatic! Thats reassuring that she will eventually start sleeping :thumbup:


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

ShannonF said:


> There was only one pup left when I went to get her... she was about the same size as him, maybe a tiny bit smaller, she was only just 8 weeks old when I got her so I don't know how young the rest were when they were sold :confused1: bit worrying!? Do you know what the average weight for her breed? No she never sleeps! constantly running around the front room like a lunatic! Thats reassuring that she will eventually start sleeping :thumbup:


Bit worrying indeed I would say, are you definitely sure she's 8 weeks and not younger? Would be quite odd for her to be exactly 8 weeks and all the pups were already gone unless they were selling them too early :confused1:

Average weight can vary a lot with DDB but a good indicator would be how heavy the bitch was (mother), some female DDB can be as light as 45-50kgs but some can get a lot bigger, there's quite a bit of variation from what I've seen.

Best thing to do is have her weighed every 1-2 weeks to see how much she is gaining then you may be able to predict her eventual weight, I found the online 'adult weight indicators' completely rubbish to be honest. My own pup gained 1kg per week (came at 9 weeks to me at 8kgs) until week 40 and now she seems to have levelled out at just over 40kgs. (not a DDB though but just demonstrating how to chart the growth to predict things).


----------



## clayton1985 (Jan 17, 2013)

hi there congrats on your new pup, we are both in the same boat as i have a 9 week old dogue aswell. mines a boy, he weighs 21 pound as of yesterday, we have the opposite problem we cant keep him awake he is constantly sleeping. dont worry about growth at this time all pups grow at different rates and have different spurts. Plus you want to keep her on the leaner side as a puppy with the joint problems in the breed. Our boy is fed on the lighter side so he doesnt gain to much weight, girls will usually(not always) be lighter in bone and therefore weight so i would say she is an average weight. Dont be to put off by the weights you read on the internet, they are usually overfed to be put in the show ring or novice large breed owner and they end up the same weight of that of a normal dogue but with no end of health issues. If the vet has said her weight is fine you have nothing to worry about, enjoy her while she is small (it wont last long). there is a pic of my boy on a thread on this page somewhere under dogue de bordeaux puppy food, have a look an you can compare. Good to know someone else is having all the same worries i am. You will have to keep in touch an let me know how you get on


----------



## clayton1985 (Jan 17, 2013)

iv bumped the pic to the top so u can have a look


----------



## ShannonF (Feb 4, 2013)

I was worried she was younger than 8 weeks when we got her home and weighed her but when I took her to the vets they told me because she had all her teeth through fully they would say she is 8 weeks old. She was 8 weeks old 2 days after we got her so maybe she was the last of the litter and they just wanted rid of her as they had reduced the price? They must of sold the rest far too young! hopefully she will start growing now that I have changed her to a food she actually likes.

Congrats to you too! :thumbup: we did originally want a boy but when we went to see Coco we couldn't leave without her! Thats put my mind at ease that your 9 weeks old pup doesn't weigh ridiculously loads more than her, I've read different things online where peoples weigh 28/29 lbs at 8 weeks!!? How is your pup with mouthing and barking? Ours barks and starts jumping around infront of you if you tell her to do something she doesnt want to do ie get off the sofa! Not sure if shes playing and thinks its a game or shes trying to be the boss? Shes is getting better and as I've only had her a week I'm not too worried, shes improved majorly with her behaviour, I blame it on the biting yapping chihuaha she was with at the breeders house.


----------



## ShannonF (Feb 4, 2013)

aww he's gorgeous!!! what a cutie! can tell he's going to be a big boy when he's older!!  I've just wrote a reply and it says it has to be checked by a moderator before it is posted....? what's that about? I'm new to this if you can't tell


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

They all grow at different rates. As long as she's fit and healthy then I wouldn't worry about what others weigh or how tall they are or anything like that. For all you know these pups weighing twice what she does could be really fat or oversized or the owners exaggerating coz "bigger is better"


----------



## ShannonF (Feb 4, 2013)

yeah you're right, I just wanted to see if anyone else had a ddb that weighed this little and grew up to a decent size.... or have I got a midget  ahh well like you said so long as she's fit and healthy that's all that matters.


----------



## ShannonF (Feb 4, 2013)

clayton1985 said:


> hi there congrats on your new pup, we are both in the same boat as i have a 9 week old dogue aswell. mines a boy, he weighs 21 pound as of yesterday, we have the opposite problem we cant keep him awake he is constantly sleeping. dont worry about growth at this time all pups grow at different rates and have different spurts. Plus you want to keep her on the leaner side as a puppy with the joint problems in the breed. Our boy is fed on the lighter side so he doesnt gain to much weight, girls will usually(not always) be lighter in bone and therefore weight so i would say she is an average weight. Dont be to put off by the weights you read on the internet, they are usually overfed to be put in the show ring or novice large breed owner and they end up the same weight of that of a normal dogue but with no end of health issues. If the vet has said her weight is fine you have nothing to worry about, enjoy her while she is small (it wont last long). there is a pic of my boy on a thread on this page somewhere under dogue de bordeaux puppy food, have a look an you can compare. Good to know someone else is having all the same worries i am. You will have to keep in touch an let me know how you get on


How is yours with biting and barking? ours is getting better with the whole mouthing thing but she doesn't half bark at you when you tell her to do something she doesn't want to do... like getting off the sofa! I can't tell at the minute if shes barking because she thinks it's a game or if she is trying to be the boss!?


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

DDB's can have large litters so she might have been the smallest in the litter and it'll take a while to catch up with her syblings , if she's fine in herself i wouldn't worry too much , just keep an eye on her.


----------



## clayton1985 (Jan 17, 2013)

ShannonF said:


> yeah you're right, I just wanted to see if anyone else had a ddb that weighed this little and grew up to a decent size.... or have I got a midget  ahh well like you said so long as she's fit and healthy that's all that matters.


just thought id let you know the breeder who we got our boy off, the mother was small as a pup she was showing us pictures but grew to 115 pounds before she fell pregnant with her first litter. really no need to worry at all


----------



## clayton1985 (Jan 17, 2013)

ShannonF said:


> How is yours with biting and barking? ours is getting better with the whole mouthing thing but she doesn't half bark at you when you tell her to do something she doesn't want to do... like getting off the sofa! I can't tell at the minute if shes barking because she thinks it's a game or if she is trying to be the boss!?


yeah he is the same with mouthing, plenty of raw hide, toys and games has calmed him and previous pups. an evian bottle with a hole cut in it (put a lighter to the hole to remove the sharpness) and fill it with kibble, this keeps him quiet for 20 minutes and he is tired after it from using his noggin. he is very vocal too, he loves a bark, i quite like it though. like you said its more when he is not happy about something rather than outside noises


----------



## clayton1985 (Jan 17, 2013)

i forgot to say she is gorgeous by the way:001_tt1:


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

clayton1985 said:


> yeah he is the same with mouthing, *plenty of raw hide,* toys and games has calmed him and previous pups. an evian bottle with a hole cut in it (put a lighter to the hole to remove the sharpness) and fill it with kibble, this keeps him quiet for 20 minutes and he is tired after it from using his noggin. he is very vocal too, he loves a bark, i quite like it though. like you said its more when he is not happy about something rather than outside noises


I would never give raw hide chews, if they are the long strips made to look like a bone, dogs can swallow parts of them it and it can get stuck in the gut and kill if not removed by the vet.


----------



## clayton1985 (Jan 17, 2013)

Happy Paws said:


> I would never give raw hide chews, if they are the long strips made to look like a bone, dogs can swallow parts of them it and it can get stuck in the gut and kill if not removed by the vet.


i should of been more specific and said the shiny type and not the rough to touch, usually bone shaped type of raw hide. ours only get the shiny, smooth type of hide.:thumbup:


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

clayton1985 said:


> i should of been more specific and said the shiny type and not the rough to touch, usually bone shaped type of raw hide. ours only get the shiny, smooth type of hide.:thumbup:


I really wouldn't give hide of any sort, we gave Dillon Ny-Bones we didn't buy the puppy one, as he has a very strong jaw I got the adult ones for him, I still buy them now, just tiny pieces come off and will not hurt your dog.


----------



## clayton1985 (Jan 17, 2013)

Happy Paws said:


> I really wouldn't give hide of any sort, we gave Dillon Ny-Bones we didn't buy the puppy one, as he has a very strong jaw I got the adult ones for him, I still buy them now, just tiny pieces come off and will not hurt your dog.


he doesnt have it down all the time just when he is teething or mouthy so he is monitored when chewing...frozen kongs with yoguart is another favorite


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

That's a little light but at that age a lot can change, one of mine is from a small bitch but they are all pretty big now.

She's about 6 1/2 weeks there and around 60kgs now.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

ShannonF said:


> Hi all, my puppy Coco will be 9 weeks old on wednesday, she only weighs 14lbs and was wondering if anyone knew if this is normal weight? She has been to the vets who say she isn't underweight but I've read online a lot of peoples ddb pups weigh twice that much? She was eating royal canin when I got her but I dont like feeding food with grain in and also she didn't seem to like it and hardly ate any of it so have switched her to natures harvest puppy food, she is eating a pack a day and will be switching to orijen large breed puppy food (currently waiting for it to be delivered). She hardly ever sleeps and I'm wondering if this could be affecting her growth? She sleeps for a couple of hours at night but that's all!?


There seems to be a fair amount of advice on feeding on these links that may be of help.

Dogue De Bordeaux

BARNFARMBORDEAUX | DOGUE DE BORDEAUX BREEDERS

Another DDB breeders website does say they are fast growing and put on 2/4lbs per week on average or should.


----------



## ShannonF (Feb 4, 2013)

Snoringbear said:


> That's a little light but at that age a lot can change, one of mine is from a small bitch but they are all pretty big now.
> 
> She's about 6 1/2 weeks there and around 60kgs now.


aww how cute is she! :thumbup: how much did she weigh when she was around 8/9 weeks?


----------



## ShannonF (Feb 4, 2013)

I tried the bottle with food in last night... she can't quite work out how to get the food from in it, she just sits and looks at it and holds her paw up to me lol! will definately have a read through those links on feeding thanks, she is eating well now and I'm hoping she is just light because of the rubbish food she was being fed on. royal canin... big thumbs down, she has also got alot less snotty and been breathing easier since changing her food.


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

ShannonF said:


> aww how cute is she! :thumbup: how much did she weigh when she was around 8/9 weeks?


About 20lbs.


----------



## Inketa (Dec 1, 2013)

I took mine to the vets today, his 9 weeks old and weighed in at 28 lbs 
(12kg) and the vet told me that his "slightly" under weight for the breed.

Needless to say I felt bad because I feed him 4 times per day and he is on a raw diet. 

That being said don't worry to much, i'm no expert but i'm sure each one is different.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

The thread is almost 11 months old, so hopefully any worries have disappeared by now.


----------



## clayton1985 (Jan 17, 2013)

Inketa said:


> I took mine to the vets today, his 9 weeks old and weighed in at 28 lbs
> (12kg) and the vet told me that his "slightly" under weight for the breed.
> 
> Needless to say I felt bad because I feed him 4 times per day and he is on a raw diet.
> ...


I don't know why your vet would say 28 pounds is underweight at nine weeks. They all grow at different rates according to which lines they come from. Your vet should be looking at body condition an not breed standards.


----------



## Inketa (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks Clayton, 

apart from that comment he said he was in good health, but I might just be switching vets !!


----------



## danish13 (Jun 5, 2014)

:nono::nono::nono::nono::thumbdown:Everyone has something to say about what not to give your pet but if truth be told there is a horror story to be heard about every toy/treat/food/park/breed! and if we denied our dogs everything we had read or heard some story or opinion about they would end up leading very bored, hungry, sheltered, over protected lives!! SO i think everybody should make their own choices.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

danish13 said:


> :nono::nono::nono::nono::thumbdown:Everyone has something to say about what not to give your pet but if truth be told there is a horror story to be heard about every toy/treat/food/park/breed! and if we denied our dogs everything we had read or heard some story or opinion about they would end up leading very bored, hungry, sheltered, over protected lives!! SO i think everybody should make their own choices.


This is an old thread


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

Wiz201 said:


> This is an old thread


would like to see a pic of the pup now lol... bet she's around the 100lb mark haha


----------



## danish13 (Jun 5, 2014)

Yes I would too!! I have a 9wk ddb cross rottweiler who weighs 8kg and feel he's on the light side


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I know this is an old thread but what is all this stressing over weight. It is a good idea to have a rough idea for worming etc but apart from that what is wrong with looking with your eye and hand to check the pup/dog is in good body condition. Average weights for breeds mean nothing at all - it is your dog's condition that matters.

My two are the same breed, roughly the same size and weigh about the same. One is bordering on fat and I have to watch her weight, the other is extremely skinny.


----------



## ShannonF (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi everyone! Wow I'd forgot I'd posted this thread! Coco is now 18 months old and is still growing, she has been constantly growing at a very slow steady rate (much better for them than major growth spurts) but she is extremely active still (she's mental! She has 2x 1 hr walks min a day and this still doesn't tire her out!). She is on orijen food, and has sardines and makeral in extra virgin olive oil once or twice a week, which I can't recommend highly enough as she has THE softest coat of any dog I've ever known and doesn't have that "dog smell". She isn't the biggest of Dogues but as I said she is starting to fill out now and is breed standard height wise. I've attached a couple of photos of her


----------



## cbrookman (Jun 12, 2011)

ShannonF said:


> Hi everyone! Wow I'd forgot I'd posted this thread! Coco is now 18 months old and is still growing, she has been constantly growing at a very slow steady rate (much better for them than major growth spurts) but she is extremely active still (she's mental! She has 2x 1 hr walks min a day and this still doesn't tire her out!). She is on orijen food, and has sardines and makeral in extra virgin olive oil once or twice a week, which I can't recommend highly enough as she has THE softest coat of any dog I've ever known and doesn't have that "dog smell". She isn't the biggest of Dogues but as I said she is starting to fill out now and is breed standard height wise. I've attached a couple of photos of her


Lovely photos. She looks really well. Both of my dogs are much smaller than other dogs I see of the same breed but are both within breed standards too.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

ShannonF said:


> yeah you're right, I just wanted to see if anyone else had a ddb that weighed this little and grew up to a decent size.... or have I got a midget  ahh well like you said so long as she's fit and healthy that's all that matters.


Size only matters if you are intending to show her. She looks adorable.

tbh she doesn't look small to me.


----------



## ShannonF (Feb 4, 2013)

She's not the biggest, not the smallest but she's the most loving, friendly dog ever! Everyone always comments on how lovely and well behaved she is (minus the slobber), so that's all that matters to me  I'm like a proud mum!


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

Nice to see the pics now she's growing, and what a fine girl she is... our DdB is 9.5 months just now


----------



## ThereZa (Dec 28, 2016)

ShannonF said:


> Hi all, my puppy Coco will be 9 weeks old on wednesday, she only weighs 14lbs and was wondering if anyone knew if this is normal weight? She has been to the vets who say she isn't underweight but I've read online a lot of peoples ddb pups weigh twice that much? She was eating royal canin when I got her but I dont like feeding food with grain in and also she didn't seem to like it and hardly ate any of it so have switched her to natures harvest puppy food, she is eating a pack a day and will be switching to orijen large breed puppy food (currently waiting for it to be delivered). She hardly ever sleeps and I'm wondering if this could be affecting her growth? She sleeps for a couple of hours at night but that's all!?


Hi ShannonF. How does Coco look today a few years on? (I originally came on here with the same worry regarding my ddb pup). Thanks


----------

